# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  رأي العلماء في قراءة الشيخ إبراهيم الأخضر

## سائل

سمعت بعض الشباب ينقل أن بعض المشايخ يرى تكلفا صريحا في قراءة بعض المجودين ومنهم الشيخ إبراهيم الأخضر

ولاني جاهل في امر التجويد، الا ان قراءة الشيخ حقيقة الذي يسمعها يحس ان روحه تبي تطلع وهو مستمع فكيف لو طبق القراءة نفسها؟

لأن الشيخ ابراهيم وطلابه حسب ما ما اعلم لا يرى فقط إقامة الغنة حركتين في  (إنَّ) بل لابد من الضغط على الكسر في الهمزة وكانها تخرج من أقصى الحلق. وكذلك الغنّة يضغط على اللسان

أفيدونا

----------


## أبو فراس

الشيخ حفظه الله أجازه في القرآن المقرئ الشيخ حسن الشاعر رحمه الله وهو بدوره أجاز الكثير من القراء مثل القارئ الشيخ فؤاد مصطفى الحسن ولم يسبق لي سماع أو قراءة شيء مما قلت

----------


## معترك النظر

الشيخ إبراهيم الأخضر هو شيخ كثير من مشايخ الإقراء وهو قبل ذلك شيخ المقارئ في المسجد النبوي
وهو من أكثر المقرئين إتقانا وأمثاله نوادر ...
لكن المصحف المرتل الموجود له في التسجيلات له نسختان 
1- نسخة قديمة في 34 شريطا بقراءة بطيئة وتسجيل ليس بذاك . وهذه النسخة هي التي يكثر استثقالها من الناس .
2- النسخة الثانية في 22 شريطا وأظنها نفس الأولى لكنها مسرعة وفيها محسنات صوتية -وهي في نظري رائعة جدا - وهي المتوفرة بكثرة في التسجيلات الآن .
والشيخ من كثرة إتقانه كأنه يفسر ما يقرأ في رفع صوته عند بعض الآيات ونبرة الاستفهام والتعجب في أخرى .

----------


## أم معين

حبذا لو أنزلتم روابط لقراءاة الشيخ..

----------


## أبو فراس

هنا المصحف المرتل للشيخ 

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Quran&iw_a=view&id=1

----------

